# Kein S-Video Signal beim Beamer



## spoily (25. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe man kann mir hier helfen !!!

Hallo, ich versuche seit Tagen verbeglich meinen Rechner über den S-Video Ausgang (XFX GF9800 GTX+) an meinen Beamer (acer H3560) anzuschließen. Leider kommt immer nur vom Beamer die Meldung das das Signal verarbeitet wird, aber zu sehen ist nicht. Diese Meldung endet dann in einer Endlosschleife.

Das selbe ist auch beim Anschluss meines Receivers und meines DVD Players über einen Scart Adapter. Über Composite klappt es. 

Das Kabel habe ich bereits ausgetauscht, und auch ein hochwertigeres für 23 EUR führt nicht zur Übertragung der Signale. 

Der Anschluß von PC, Receiver, DVD-Player über den Frontanschluss des Fernsehers klappt ohne murren.

Woran könnte es noch liegen, dass ich beim Beamer KEIN Signal über S-Video erhalte ?

Gruß 

Spoily


----------

